# RAW resources in Seattle area



## Cyrak6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello, everyone!

As some of you may know, I am planning on getting a pup from Chris Wild this April. I am planning on feeding a 90% RAW diet, but I have never done this before, so I am in new territory. Chris has been incredibly helpful, but my biggest concern right now is where to get the meat. I know Seattle has a huge market for pre-made RAW, but it is ridiculously expensive. Chris says that where she lives there is a large group of them who get together and buy in bulk from butchers, etc. What I am trying to do is get in touch with anyone else in the Seattle area who is feeding RAW, and find out where they are getting their meat (and other ingredients), and if I can go in with them on buying some. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I want to have this all figured out before my little bundle of joy arrives, so I can start out doing things right from the start.

Unfortunately, I am not home yet - I am still contracting in Afghanistan until the first part of April - so I can't meet anyone in person or do any footwork to research butchers, etc. I have even had trouble looking things up online, because the government internet blocks the stupidest things - one butcher shop's website was blocked for "violence" if you can believe it. 

My other concern is how to store the whole ingredients, how to grind them, and how to store it after it is ground. How much do you buy? What do you use to grind it? Do you throw everything into the grinder, or do you just grind the bones and MM and then mix it with the rest? What do you store the ground meat/food in? How long does it stay good frozen? Do you need to keep the ingredients separate, or can you mix them all together and THEN freeze them in single servings? How far ahead of time do you move it to the refrigerator to thaw? I would love to hear any advice or stories on how others handle these issues.

Another question - I keep hearing people refer to "canned mackerel" or "canned sardines". Where are you getting this? Is it raw canned, or cooked? And when you feed eggs, are they raw as well?

I know I will have lots more questions as time goes on, but I'll start with these. It is so great to have this forum for support - thanks to everyone!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will ask at my club this weekend and see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, canned mackerel and sardines right out of the grocery store. Sardines have a high salt content so I pay more for the ones that do not have salt added. Raw eggs 3-4 times a week. There are studies out there that say something in whites of raw eggs bind to the biotin in the yolk. So, you can soft boil the eggs to deactivate the avidin in the whites or separate the whites from the yolks and feed on different days.

I do not grind the bones/meat for Jax. I feed primarily duck/chicken/turkey necks. You'll have to talk to Chris about what size RMB is appropriate for a puppy. I just wrap the weighed portion in wax paper and toss in a gallon freezer bag. It won't be in your freezer long enough to get burnt. And even so, dogs don't care if the meat is freezer burnt. It doesn't hurt the nutritional value at all. 

I would recommend buying a freezer for your dog. If you do that then you can buy in bulk and save money but you can easily use up a freezer for just one dog.

I take it out of the freezer a day or two ahead. I've left it out overnight to thaw before too. Today I forgot to get anything out so she got canned mackerel for breakfast and will get her RMB tonight.

Go to rawdogranch.com and download Laurie's spreadsheet. It will help you figure out proportions.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Go to rawdogranch.com and download Laurie's spreadsheet. It will help you figure out proportions.


My spreadsheet isn't on the website right now as I'm upgrading and trying to get the DH to build it INTO the new site.

If anyone wants a copy just PM me and I can send it. You need to have Excel in order to use the spreadsheet.


As for finding sources - the #1 place I tell people to start is Yahoogroups!


PSRawFeedCo-op : Puget Sound Raw Feeding Co-op

That group doesn't look very active but might be worth joining.


SeattleEastsideRawfeeding : Seattle/Eastside Rawfeeding

Only 2 members but hey - they might have ideas!


WAzzuOR_BARF : Washington/Oregon BARF

Nice big group with lots of activity


Eat Wild - Washington

List of farmers that raise 'natural' meats.


----------



## Cyrak6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone!

I looked into the Yahoo groups, and applied to join the most active one.

Is there anyone reading this who grinds their own meat and bones? I do intend to feed some chicken quarters, etc, that are not ground, but for the primary food source, I will need to grind some things. What I need to know is, what do I need to buy to do this? Something that is easy to clean would be a plus, obviously...

I appreciate all the great info! Keep it coming!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am in Tacoma and struggle to find meat all the time. I was fortunate this year and got a lot of venison, but we are almost out already as I was feeding it almost exclusively. So I too am looking for more resources that are affordable. I do belong to the WAzzuOR group and they have a lot of info, resources etc. Some of it is very doable and some of it is pricey. I know there is a guy right now with bison for sale but it is over $4/lb!! I have 2 GSD's to feed so am always looking for some resources to keep us going 

Lauri's speadsheet is Excellent when getting started! It was a blessing for me to get my 2 started on raw.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Cyrak6 said:


> I will need to grind some things. What I need to know is, what do I need to buy to do this? Something that is easy to clean would be a plus, obviously...
> 
> I appreciate all the great info! Keep it coming!



Check put my Grinding page. It has a link to a place to get the grinder:

Grinding?


----------



## Elidaserena (Dec 28, 2020)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My spreadsheet isn't on the website right now as I'm upgrading and trying to get the DH to build it INTO the new site.
> 
> If anyone wants a copy just PM me and I can send it. You need to have Excel in order to use the spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


Hi, I live in Bellingham wa and am also looking for raw food suppliers and good sources of information. If you can help out that would be great. I tried to follow the link for pacific northwest raw food but got nowhere. Is it still going?
Thanks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Elidaserena said:


> Hi, I live in Bellingham wa and am also looking for raw food suppliers and good sources of information. If you can help out that would be great. I tried to follow the link for pacific northwest raw food but got nowhere. Is it still going?
> Thanks


This thread is from 2011, some of the info is likely outdated. Maybe there’s an active member that will see this and respond, but none come to mind right away. Since it’s not GSD specific, you may also find groups on Facebook or i personally traded and co op with neighbors on Nextdoor.


----------



## Elidaserena (Dec 28, 2020)

Fodder said:


> This thread is from 2011, some of the info is likely outdated. Maybe there’s an active member that will see this and respond, but none come to mind right away. Since it’s not GSD specific, you may also find groups on Facebook or i personally traded and co op with neighbors on Nextdoor.


I am on all the groups I can find on Facebook 
I was searching pacific northwest raw fed and your conversation came up in the search. I can't find the specific group anywhere 
I'm always on the search for more information and resources. 
Thank you!


----------

